

Marching Ants Along an SVG Path - jisaacks
http://codepen.io/jisaacks/pen/DrIin

======
jisaacks
I used this effect in a project that had hi res data and low res data, I
graphed the low res data as marching ants to show the path while the hi res
data loads and eventually would replace the marching ants line.

